# #4 Ohio State at Minnesota (2021 Game Thread) ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

@Madsnooker @mguthrie Where are you two bucknuts at? Let's go!

Ohio State 38 

Minnesota 20

Looking forward to see what the Buckeyes can do against this cupcake Minnesota team tonight. 
*
GO BUCKEYES! *


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

First real one of the season baby!  It’s finally here.  Half an hour!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> First real one of the season baby!  It’s finally here.  Half an hour!


Yup! I said the same thing, the REAL season starts tonight!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Let’s go!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 2, 2021)

Nice having it on Fox 5 Atlanta for us free antenna tv viewers.  Look forward to what OSU shows us this evening.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m here. It will be interesting to see how CJ does. I know Minnesota isn’t a power house but Fleck has these kids playing pretty good.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Let's go Minnesota!  
Whoop the Buckeyes!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

Figured it was time for an avatar change. Go bucks


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I’m here. It will be interesting to see how CJ does. I know Minnesota isn’t a power house but Fleck has these kids playing pretty good.


Good luck Guth & Snook!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Gophers are rocking in their stadium.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

QB from Minnesota looking good to start with, moving the ball pretty good.


Buckeyes better tighten up now they got a targeting call against the Bucks.

Call reversed no targeting!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Dude had a fan in his mouth piece.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Good stop Buckeyes!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

OSU is very talented but always nervous to start the season. Minny Oline looked huge!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Long run for a TD. Buckeyes up 7-0.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

SCORE


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

That's the kid that came in against Clemson in the second half and ran over 3 guys on one carry. They call him meatball. Fall camp they said he took the starting job from Master Teague and that appears to be true.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Just watching Stroud on those early throws tells me he is going to have a huge year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Breaking News: Tennessee is shocking Bowling Green 14-0 in the 1st.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

That Buckeye D is looking good so far.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

7-0 end of the 1st


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeyes put 3 more up on the board. 10-0


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Dang that was a risky call! Pheeeew!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2021)

Oh boy that was sneaky


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Gophers!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Gophers!


Ruh Rho Shaggy! 
10-7


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Heckuva catch by the Minnesota receiver! 10-7 Buckeyes


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Great throw and catch by Minny


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Ruh Rho Shaggy!
> 10-7


Snook having to break out the liquor prematurely!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Breaking News: Tennessee is shocking Bowling Green 14-0 in the 1st.



They were predicted to win, one of their three Ws for the season.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckees not looking like a top 5 team to me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> They were predicted to win, one of their three Ws for the season.


BG is awful. UT should win. And I see your name is in red now. Red looks good on you.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> BG is awful. UT should win. And I see your name is in red now. Red looks good on you.



If the lights flicker on the board I didn't touch nuthin!


----------



## pjciii (Sep 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Buckees not looking like a top 5 team to me.



You underestimate that this is not the Gophers of old. They are tough opponents.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Update from Knoxville - 14-3 Vols on top in the 2nd qtr


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Buckees not looking like a top 5 team to me.


I wouldn't have them any higher then 20-25.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Snook having to break out the liquor prematurely!


Brother Britches I see we gonna have to ship them a QB in the future if they lose! 

I see a internet outage coming fast!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Interception!

Minnesota's ball!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

Oh snap!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Gophers done picked one off!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Gophers knocking on the door now.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

OSU gonna have to call out Carl the grounds keeper to handle them Gophers!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

Yall keep me updated, can't watch the game at work.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

PI Buckeyes to keep the drive going


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2021)

FLAG!!!should  have been on on the last play too


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Yall keep me updated, can't watch the game at work.


I’m here for ya brother! And the others who can’t watch.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2021)

3rd and inches!!'


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2021)

TD!!!! 14-10 Gophers!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Gophers!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Gophers


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Minny!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Good game


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Well


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Good game


That must be buckeye code for “oh crap”


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

14-10 Gophers on top. And Snook’s internet is teetering on the edge!


----------



## hawkeye123 (Sep 2, 2021)

I smell an upset brewing! Only team I dislike worse than Ohio St is Mitchagan!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> 14-10 Gophers on top. And Snook’s internet is teetering on the edge!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> That must be buckeye code for “oh crap”


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> That must be buckeye code for “oh crap”


lol....


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2021)

good stop for the gophers, now they need to score before the half


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

TheOSU not looking good. gophers not intimidated at all with all dem 5 stars.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Dude should’ve caught that.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Dang! That Gopher RB is quick!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

Heirbsteet's voice is cracking. I'm sure that he was prepared to be talking about how dominant OSU is being at this point. Poor guy is in a tough spot right now


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

6’9” 380 pounds. 
He will be a good one next year


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Man that was close! Buckeye got away with a hold.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Heirbsteet's voice is cracking. I'm sure that he was prepared to be talking about how dominant OSU is being at this point. Poor guy is in a tough spot right now



Hate him.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Heirbsteet's voice is cracking. I'm sure that he was prepared to be talking about how dominant OSU is being at this point. Poor guy is in a tough spot right now


 Oh, forgot to mention.....I'm lovin it!


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

Who’s winning?


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh, forgot to mention.....I'm lovin it!



Like McDonalds baby!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

At the half- Minnesota 14 - #4 TOESU 10


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gophers leading the 4th ranked team  at halftime. Can’t be happening.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Who’s winning?



Minny on top.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Heirbsteet's voice is cracking. I'm sure that he was prepared to be talking about how dominant OSU is being at this point. Poor guy is in a tough spot right now


Ummm. That’s not herby. He works for ESPN


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Who’s winning?


Dawgs up by 20 at the half


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Oh, forgot to mention.....I'm lovin it!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> That must be buckeye code for “oh crap”


No not until 4th quarter. Its a big 10 game against a team full off 5th year senoirs and Stroud having his first start. OSU has played this way many times first game of the season. They just need to win this conference game no mater how it's done.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Minny on top.


For real?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ummm. That’s not herby. He works for ESPN


Sounded like him. Maybe grown men all sound the same when they're fighting back tears


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

The pocket has been clean nearly all night for Ohio State, but they just can’t get it going. Do we see a QB change, or do they stick with CJ?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> The pocket has been clean nearly all night for Ohio State, but they just can’t get it going. Do we see a QB change, or do they stick with CJ?


I've heard every now and then that works


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> The pocket has been clean nearly all night for Ohio State, but they just can’t get it going. Do we see a QB change, or do they stick with CJ?


They be on the phone with Kirby right now!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Meanwhile in Knoxville - UT up 14 - 6 at the half


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


>


Don't forget. What comes around goes around brother. I'll be getting my ribbing before long


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Definitely not over but OSU starting a game like UGA has done in games there expected to win.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Sounded like him. Maybe grown men all sound the same when they're fighting back tears


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> The pocket has been clean nearly all night for Ohio State, but they just can’t get it going. Do we see a QB change, or do they stick with CJ?


Yes they will stick with him. I think he has been high because of a wet ball. He needs to throw to the TE more it's been wide open all night.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> For real?



Yeah man. Im late to the party too. 
Been watching App State T up on ECU.
Vawls ain’t showing much 14-6 half.

Them Rats tryna blow up my pickem.


----------



## pjciii (Sep 2, 2021)

I would love to see the Gophers win but they still have a half if football To go and the fat lady has not sung. Wish alot of these people could hear Don Meredith Sing "turn out the lights the parties Over"


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Definitely not over but OSU starting a game like UGA has done in games there expected to win.


What's scary is when the opposing offensive line is whipping your butt. Not a lot of adjustments to be made when that's happening. Minnesota plays some old school football. I like it


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

I didn’t realize Minnesota had so many 5* players. I mean they would need to to keep up with THE Ohio State University for even a half.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes they will stick with him. I think he has been high because of a wet ball. He needs to throw to the TE more it's been wide open all night.


Maybe that's the problem. He's high


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Yeah man. Im late to the party too.
> Been watching App State T up on ECU.
> Vawls ain’t showing much 14-6 half.
> 
> Them Rats tryna blow up my pickem.


Pffft, you won’t lose an inch of ground, I mean did anyone pick Minnesota?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> What's scary is when the opposing offensive line is whipping your butt. Not a lot of adjustments to be made when that's happening. Minnesota plays some old school football. I like it


Minnesota came to play and their QB ain't skeered!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Pffft, you won’t lose an inch of ground, I mean did anyone pick Minnesota?


Nope


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> What's scary is when the opposing offensive line is whipping your butt. Not a lot of adjustments to be made when that's happening. Minnesota plays some old school football. I like it


They have one of the biggest Olines I've ever seen and their all old. OSU Dline has played well except for the one long run on 4th down


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

I like the Gophers coach.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

Someone will give CJ a truck at halftime and he’ll light it up in the second half.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 2, 2021)

All you fellas in the pick


Madsnooker said:


> They have one of the biggest Olines I've ever seen and their all old. OSU Dline has played well except for the one long run on 4th down


They are some huge boys. Them the boys that should be getting the free trucks. Uh oh, pretend I didn't say that


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> The pocket has been clean nearly all night for Ohio State, but they just can’t get it going. Do we see a QB change, or do they stick with CJ?


He’ll stick with CJ. He needs to get better with his accuracy though


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TOSU needs to try and run more


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Good Job Stroud! 
TD Buckeyes


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

Dang what a toss.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

That was a quick score.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

17-14 Buckeyes on top


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

Hmm


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> That was a quick score.


Day got them back on track at halftime


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TOSU needs to try and run more


I dont think they even have to try. Their averging over 10yds a carry. It's steady raining and that is why the passing game is not sharp. They just need to pound Minny.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I dont think they even have to try. Their averging over 10yds a carry. It's steady raining and that is why the passing game is not sharp. They just need to pound Minny.


That will also take a little pressure off your young QB in his first start. Give him 2 or 3 games, he’ll get it going.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

OSU needs a better defense to make a run at the sec.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

Unreal


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Ooops!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

Your kidding.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Ohio State making some unnecessary mistakes


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD gophers!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Oh my! TD


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow TD


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m watching The Outdoor Channel, give me some updates. OSU up now?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

He ran right through them. Wow! 21-17 Gophers back on top. Gophers were chewing on them Buckeyes that drive.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Oh my! TD


and extra point....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 2, 2021)

Ran right through them 5*, didn’t he know how good they are.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Great ballgame. I have missed football.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Ohio State making some unnecessary mistakes


The roughing the pancy call?


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2021)

Maybe ole mullet head and his teammates didnt earn their trucks


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Great game. What a turn around on that pick? That seemed like a weak call on the roughing call but it is what it is.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The roughing the pancy call?


Yea and the pass interference (but he saved a TD)


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Only thing that would be crazier than what I’m seeing in this game, is if the Gopher fans started chanting SEC, SEC, SEC.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

OSU is extremely young and its showing. This is the type of game they need. As long as they win. Lol


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> The roughing the pancy call?


Y’all didn’t get the refs any trucks? That’s an oversight they need to correct.


----------



## Timberman (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m a Gopher fan!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> OSU is extremely young and its showing. This is the type of game they need. As long as they win. Lol


Your nerves are shot. Admit it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow them Minnesota boys be eating CORN


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

In other news boise state is beating the UCF Gus bus 14-0


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Your nerves are shot. Admit it!


Our time is coming Saturday! 
GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Wow them Minnesota boys be eating CORN


Cobb and all!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2021)

These big time games to start the season are very dangerous


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Your nerves are shot. Admit it!


My wife just hollered in from the bedroom and said I'm to loud. That was after Minnys last TD. Lol


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> My wife just hollered in from the bedroom and said I'm to loud. That was after Minnys last TD. Lol


It happens. Too funny


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> My wife just hollered in from the bedroom and said I'm to loud. That was after Minnys last TD. Lol


I totally understand, brother. Y’all ought to be killing Minnesota.


----------



## bullgator (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> In other news boise state is beating the UCF Gus bus 14-0


I really wanted to pick Boise in the pickems......


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Omg! That was a weak call. Good grief!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Gophers have a sneaky quick Running back.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)

What's the score??


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> What's the score??


21-17 Minnesota


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2021)

@Madsnooker @mguthrie can yall please send a text to the OSU DC and let him know that the gophers are going to run the ball


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 2, 2021)

I thought tOSU was supposed to be good?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> I thought tOSU was supposed to be good?


They are but Minnesota has got some corn fed mules on their team


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Dropped another easy pick. Just not a clean game for OSU.
Minny playing hard though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes! 
Stroud starting to settle in now!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

24-21 Buckeyes @John Cooper


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Wide open. 24-21 Buckeyes back on top


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Need defense now.


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 2, 2021)

They have that deep ball working


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

There it is.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

I kept waiting on something like that to happen. I knew it.

31-21 Buckeyes


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Minnesota's mules are fading fast! 
They good out of the gate but not much for stamina!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Big man will be talking about that touchdown when he’s 80 ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

What a lucky bounce! Old Lady Luck just smiled on the Buckeye.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> There it is.



Did you change your avatar mid game?  Gettin fired up?!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

That will make a buckeye fan feel better. Jesh!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Big man will be talking about that touchdown when he’s 80 ?


He cradled that ball like a smoked ham.


----------



## buckpasser (Sep 2, 2021)

Maybe Minnesota can have a strong fourth quarter. Will they stick with the same plan of attack?  Hand off to the prophet, repeat 39 times in a row, pass to the kid from TAMU.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Did you change your avatar mid game?  Gettin fired up?!


I did it’s football season. Lol


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> I did it’s football season. Lol



Love it.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Oh man! Hope dude is okay


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

End of the 3rd it’s the Buckeyes 31 - Gophers 21


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

It looked like in slow mo his lower leg popped when he planted his toes and pushed off. I fear an Achilles but hope I'm dead wrong?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Tennessee 28-6 late in the 3rd


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh man! Hope dude is okay



If not, that’s ballgame.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> It looked like in slow mo his lower leg popped when he planted his toes and pushed off. I fear an Achilles but hope I'm dead wrong?


I thought his ankle broke when he planted during the live play. The angle made it look worse than it was.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh man! Hope dude is okay


Yea me to! 
Great running back.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

If Minnesota doesn't score on this drive Stroud gonna run away with this game! 

His receivers are wide open!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Welp, Tennessee is back, guys!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Welp, Tennessee is back, guys!



Errbody watch out!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Welp, Tennessee is back, guys!


You should have known that watching that white rapper I posted earlier. He called it.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

31-24 Buckeyes


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Gophers kick a 46 yarder to make it 31-24 Buckeyes


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

I'm impressed with Minny.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm impressed with Minny.


Yeah, they were ready.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Anyone still want to take the 14 and OSU in this game


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

38-24 Buckeyes


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Anyone still want to take the 14 and OSU in this game


Yea I will.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yea I will.


Lol I figured you might. Looking better


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 2, 2021)

38-24 , theres still time!!! Go Gophers!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Here come the Gophers storming down the field! Look out!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Here come the Gophers storming down the field! Look out!


They had to put 5hr energy in them water bottles for them mules! 

They gonna eat a field of corn after this game!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> Lol I figured you might. Looking better


I was just joking. Minny might score here and get it back to 7 again? I can't believe the cushion the D is giving on this drive????


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Buckeyes defender got away with an obvious hold. Wow!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Gophers


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow TD Gophers


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Definitely not over yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

38-31 Buckeyes by the skin of their tooth.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Stroud needs to answer with a TD pass to Olave!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Stroud needs to answer with a TD pass to Olave!


Pass? They better run the ball And kill clock.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

A turnover here would be something.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Pass? They better run the ball And kill clock.


Told ya!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

TD Buckeyes that was way too easy


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Has mini sodas defense just given up totally?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

If I was on their offense I’d cuss somebody out. Offense killing them selves to score and defense just laying down


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Has mini sodas defense just given up totally?


Gassed


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Buckeyes that was way too easy


Sadly, they have ran out of corn.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD Buckeyes that was way too easy


Olave is to talented not to give him the ball!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Up by 14 need 1 more to cover.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

I tried to quote Throwback, and quoted myself. I ran out of corn too.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Gassed


How? They’re only in the field for 3 plays at a time


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Has mini sodas defense just given up totally?


No, OSU is that good on offense. If not for the rain OSU probably doesn't have alot of high throws early and they score 60. Minny played the best possible game they could and got some breaks on turnovers and made it an exciting game for everyone. A little stressful for a Buckeye fan but this is the kind of game the young bucks needed. Blowing out a cupcake would not have accomplished anything.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Rain getting harder too. When it rains, it pours. Oh, wait!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> No, OSU is that good on offense. If not for the rain OSU probably doesn't have alot of high throws early and they score 60. Minny played the best possible game they could and got some breaks on turnovers and made it an exciting game for everyone. A little stressful for a Buckeye fan but this is the kind of game the young bucks needed. Blowing out a cupcake would not have accomplished anything.


That would be believable if you weren’t a buckeye homer ?


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> No, OSU is that good on offense. If not for the rain OSU probably doesn't have alot of high throws early and they score 60. Minny played the best possible game they could and got some breaks on turnovers and made it an exciting game for everyone. A little stressful for a Buckeye fan but this is the kind of game the young bucks needed. Blowing out a cupcake would not have accomplished anything.


I agree mostly. But rain doesn’t hinder the defense. They need to get better there.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

That’s a catch.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

There's no way that's targeting!!!!


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

Leading with the helmet.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> There's no way that's targeting!!!!


Should be a catch.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 2, 2021)

Well looks like ohio state got the checkbooks out on that non targeting call play


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Great job ref!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Should be a catch.


It was and then he fumbled


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

refs for the buckys.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> It was and then he fumbled


Yeah, but maintained possession between his legs while laying on ground. Looked that way to me.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Well looks like ohio state got the checkbooks out on that non targeting call play


Nobody writes a check like Saban can!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

That’s game. Heck of a game by the Gophers. TOSU will be much improved in another game or two.

Congrats my Buckeye bros! I know y’all are spent after this one.


----------



## SinclairDAWG71 (Sep 2, 2021)

It was a great game. Good to see football in this crazy world we’re in.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Final 45-31 Buckeyes


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2021)

Congrats Buckeyes!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 2, 2021)

I’m glad that’s  over. If ibrahim hadn’t got hurt it may have been closer than 2 scores


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

SinclairDAWG71 said:


> I agree mostly. But rain doesn’t hinder the defense. They need to get better there.


I definitely agree. But I'm not worried yet. They flew to the ball alot tonight but also had some bad play. The Lbers and secondary except for 1 player are all redshirt freshmen or true Freshman. Also, and it wasn't mentioned much tonight, OSU was missing 2 starters in the secondary and 1 on the Dline. They didn't travel with the team and many are speculating covid but have no idea? 

Minny will be a problem for the Big this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 2, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Yeah, but maintained possession between his legs while laying on ground. Looked that way to me.


I dont think he had any idea there was a football between his legs???


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I dont think he had any idea there was a football between his legs???


No, he was out cold. But it did appear it was in the grasp of his legs, but, I very well could be wrong. it doesn’t matter now, anyway.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2021)

Enjoyed it guys!!!! Always fun being a Buckeye on this site. This thread started slowly when it was 10-0 Bucks and then 2 quick scores by Minny and the lurkers jumped in quick all giddy thinking Minny might do this. 

Glad college football is back and glad this game was entertaining for most. Looking forward to the pup/Clemson game. Don't let me down pups!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Enjoyed it guys!!!! Always fun being a Buckeye on this site. This thread started slowly when it was 10-0 Bucks and then 2 quick scores by Minny and the lurkers jumped in quick all giddy thinking Minny might do this.
> 
> Glad college football is back and glad this game was entertaining for most. Looking forward to the pup/Clemson game. Don't let me down pups!!!!!


Y’all keep wining, Snook. Hopefully we take care of our business and we both meet for the title. I’d like that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Y’all keep wining, Snook. Hopefully we take care of our business and we both meet for the title. I’d like that.


I've been waiting on that game for 3 years. I think it happens at some point with the talent both teams have. I think it would be a great matchup.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 3, 2021)

Only garbage teams play on Thursday's.....

Vols
Coastal
Ohio State
Citadel
Western Illinois
Tulsa
UNLV
New Mexico


----------



## hawkeye123 (Sep 3, 2021)

Congrats to Ohio St, glad I did'nt watch the 2nd half


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 3, 2021)

Watched just enough of the game to realize that Minnesota is gonna beat a lot of folks on there schedule this year. Reminds me of Wisconsin from a couple years ago.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 3, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Enjoyed it guys!!!! Always fun being a Buckeye on this site. This thread started slowly when it was 10-0 Bucks and then 2 quick scores by Minny and the lurkers jumped in quick all giddy thinking Minny might do this.
> 
> Glad college football is back and glad this game was entertaining for most. Looking forward to the pup/Clemson game. Don't let me down pups!!!!!



Missed it because I was distracted with honeydos but congratulations on the W. Sounds like it was a good game. I hope we get to meet in the natty but tomorrow night will control that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 3, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Missed it because I was distracted with honeydos but congratulations on the W. Sounds like it was a good game. I hope we get to meet in the natty but tomorrow night will control that.


Good luck!!!! Really want the pups to win and I actually think they will.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Good luck!!!! Really want the pups to win and I actually think they will.



I hope you're right. I don't get a warm fuzzy over this one. We have a bad habit of getting the opening day game blues.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I hope you're right. I don't get a warm fuzzy over this one. We have a bad habit of getting the opening day game blues.


I'm up here in Ga mowing and messing around on the property and listening to the talking heads on the radio and seems many of them that picked uga early on are starting to waiver some. I think they are starting to feel like you usually know what you get with Clemson in big games and apparently ga has some key injuries? I didn't know that? I'm still sticking with ga.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm up here in Ga mowing and messing around on the property and listening to the talking heads on the radio and seems many of them that picked uga early on are starting to waiver some. I think they are starting to feel like you usually know what you get with Clemson in big games and apparently ga has some key injuries? I didn't know that? I'm still sticking with ga.



Yep. Not having Pickens is gonna tell on us and then there's that untested O line and I don't believe our QB measures up to the hype. I hope I'm dead wrong. The D is gonna have to keep us in the game and give us a chance to win.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yep. Not having Pickens is gonna tell on us and then there's that untested O line and I don't believe our QB measures up to the hype. I hope I'm dead wrong. The D is gonna have to keep us in the game and give us a chance to win.


Your D is good enough to do it. They need a couple timely turnovers as well.


----------

